# pwcx funktioniert nicht mehr mit dem 2.6.5 Kernel

## BlackEye

Hallo Leute,

seit dem ich mein Rechner mit einem Vanilla 2.6.5 laufen hab, bekomm ich das pwcx modul nicht mehr zum laufen :/

das pwc läuft (ist ja im Kernel enthalten), aber damit kann ich echt keine Bilder machen. Wenn ich nur mit dem pwc ein Bild mache, sieht das so aus:

[img:73822b7386]http://www.martin-fernau.de/pics/lager/Webcam-1083520615.png[/img:73822b7386]

und wenn ich nach der Anleitung von der pwcx-Page für den 2.6.1 Kernel gehe:

```
murpy mfe # modprobe pwcx

FATAL: Error inserting pwcx (/lib/modules/2.6.5/video/pwcx.ko): Invalid module format
```

```
murpy mfe # dmesg

[...]

pwcx: version magic '2.6.0 preempt 486 gcc-3.2' should be '2.6.5 preempt K7 gcc-3.3'
```

aber auch ein:

```
murpy mfe # modprobe -f pwcx

FATAL: Error inserting pwcx (/lib/modules/2.6.5/video/pwcx.ko): Invalid argument
```

```
murpy mfe # dmesg

[...]

pwc Philips webcam decompressor routines version 8.4

pwc Supports all cameras supported by the main module (pwc).

pwc Version mismatch! These decompression routines are version 8.*, while the

main module expects version 9.*. Please consult the Philips webcam driver

page for the correct version and downloads.
```

ich verstehs leider gar nicht :/

Edit: Ich hab eine Philips PCVC 740 K

----------

## ian!

Bei Bau des neuen Kernels hast du auch die Module neugebaut?

Versuch mal ein:

```
cd /usr/src/linux

make modules modules_install
```

Danach mal sehen, ob das Modul ordentlich geladen wird und was der Kernel dann dazu sagt.

----------

## BlackEye

jau .. beim 2.6.x Kernel reicht ein 

make

make modules_install

aber ich hab das Problem vom pwcx gerade gefunden. Ich hatte zuvor die 8er Version mit emerge drauf (die lief mit dem 2.6.0er Kernel noch) und die Reste hatte er wohl nicht entfernt.

Im Klartext: Es exisitierte noch die

/lib/modules/2.6.5/video/pwcx.ko Datei (alte 8er Version) neben der neueren

/lib/modules/2.6.5/kernel/drivers/usb/media/pwcx.ko (9er Beta)

und da hat er sich die Falsche zum laden heraus gesucht.

nachdem ich die alte Datei eiskalt gelöscht hab, konnte ich pwcx auch laden. Doch das Bild von der Cam ist leider noch immer das Gleiche (jetzt nur besser aufgelöst *g*) :/

http://www.martin-fernau.de/pics/lager/Webcam-1083520615.png

----------

## ian!

Aber jetzt gibt der Kernel keine weiteren Fehlermeldungen mehr von sich?

----------

## BlackEye

das laden der Module funktioniert nun prima.

Ich hab mal nen dmesg vor dem Laden gemacht und ein dmesg nach dem Laden+camorama ein mal öffnen und ein diff drüber laufen lassen:

```
> compressor module (pwcx).

313a284,309

> pwc Philips webcam module version 9.0-BETA-1 loaded.

> pwc Supports Philips PCA645/646, PCVC675/680/690, PCVC720[40]/730/740/750 & PCVC830/840.

> pwc Also supports the Askey VC010, various Logitech Quickcams, Samsung MPC-C10 and MPC-C30,

> pwc the Creative WebCam 5 & Pro Ex, SOTEC Afina Eye and Visionite VCS-UC300 and VCS-UM100.

> pwc Philips PCVC740K (ToUCam Pro)/PCVC840 (ToUCam II) USB webcam detected.

> pwc Registered as /dev/video1.

> drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver Philips webcam

> pwcx: no version magic, tainting kernel.

> pwcx: module license 'Proprietary. See http://www.smcc.demon.nl/webcam/tainting.html' taints kernel.

> pwc Philips webcam decompressor routines version 9.0-BETA-1

> pwc Supports all cameras supported by the main module (pwc).

> pwc Adding decompressor for model 645.

> pwc Adding decompressor for model 646.

> pwc Adding decompressor for model 675.

> pwc Adding decompressor for model 680.

> pwc Adding decompressor for model 690.

> pwc Adding decompressor for model 720.

> pwc Adding decompressor for model 730.

> pwc Adding decompressor for model 740.

> pwc Adding decompressor for model 750.

> pwc Failed to set LED on/off time.

> pwc set_video_mode(176x144 @ 10, palette 0).

> pwc decode_size = 1.

> pwc set_video_mode(320x240 @ 10, palette 0).

> pwc decode_size = 3.

> pwc Closing video device: 26 frames received, dumped 0 frames, 0 frames with errors.
```

also das funzt wohl prima. Nur das Bild ist noch immer wie im ersten Posting...

----------

## Fanatic

I don't understand german too well, but I seem to have the same problem as the original poster, i patched my 2.6.5 kernel (gentoo-dev-sources) with pwcx 9.0-beta 2, and I get the exact same message:

```
# modprobe pwcx/lib/modules/2.6.5-gentoo-r1/kernel/drivers/usb/media/pwcx.ko)

FATAL: Error inserting pwcx (): Invalid argument

# dmesg

pwcx: module license 'Proprietary. See http://www.smcc.demon.nl/webcam/tainting.html' taints kernel.

pwc Philips webcam decompressor routines version 9.0-BETA-2

pwc Supports all cameras supported by the main module (pwc).

pwc Version mismatch! These decompression routines are version 9.*, while the

main module expects version 8.*. Please consult the Philips webcam Linux

driver page for the correct version and downloads.

```

I didn't really understand the advice you guys gave to the original poster, so if you can take it in english that would be nice  :Razz: 

----------

## BlackEye

Hi!

I try to translate the solution for my problem for you.

Because I used the PWCX-Driver from the portage system (version 8 ) right before I 'compiled' my own beta Version (version 9), the portage system does not cleanly unmerged the old driver out of my modules-path.

With easy words: There was the old driver file in

```
/usr/lib/modules/whatever/video/pwcx.ko (this is the version from the portage)
```

beside the new driver in

```
/usr/lib/modules/whatever/kernel/drivers/usb/media/pwcx.ko (which I compiled myself into the kernal as you did)
```

The solution was to manually delete the file in

```
/usr/lib/modules/whatever/video/pwcx.ko
```

After this, the new module worked for me.

I think, that modprobe tried to load the old module instead of the new one..

I hope that I could help.

Martin

----------

## Fanatic

Nope it didn't work at all :/ , i have the module in /lib/modules/2.6.5-gentoo-r1/kernel/drivers/usb/media/ and in

/usr/src/linux-2.6.5-gentoo-r1/drivers/usb/media/, i tried deleting the module in /lib/modules and reinstalled the module, but that didn't work at all.

----------

